# wont start



## d13soccer13m (Oct 13, 2005)

ive got a 1993 nissan hardbody and it just started not wanting to start for some reason. im getting power to my radio and lights but it wont start. the sarter is clicking but its not engaging. so i dunno what to do. any advise?


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

there may be power BUT is it enough to get that starter spinning?


----------



## d13soccer13m (Oct 13, 2005)

*yea*

yea there is. we diagnosed it as the starter being bad.


----------



## d13soccer13m (Oct 13, 2005)

yea so i tryed to get the starter off today and I got the bolts and wires off it just wont come oout of any of the holes...theres like not a hole big enough for it to go through.


----------



## jazzman (Oct 13, 2005)

*Just a thought*



d13soccer13m said:


> yea so i tryed to get the starter off today and I got the bolts and wires off it just wont come oout of any of the holes...theres like not a hole big enough for it to go through.


I have a 93 sentra and I had to change the starter once before. Its a pain in the neck. Are you dropping it from the bottom? or trying to remove it through the back side of the engine. I had to take mine out from the bottom.


----------



## d13soccer13m (Oct 13, 2005)

i just removed the two heat shields from the side the exaust and i had to contorsion it to come out. but it finally came. so i got a new one. or remanufactured or whatev. and now comes the hard part....putting it back in.


----------

